# JE-UK? or other clicker trainers...?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At 13 weeks, that is a lot - well done, both of you. One of the most thorough books on training I know is Jean Donaldson's How to Train Your Dog Like a Pro - it is not specifically about clicker training, but is very good on incremental steps, and well worth reading and absorbing. I have heard of several methods for improving timing when clicking - clicking a particular word or gesture every time it occurs on TV, or clicking the bounce of a ball, for example, but as my timing is lousy I am not the best person to advise on that! I do think that with such a young pup I would be concentrating on the puppy basics of socialising and bite inhibition and basic manners over more formal obedience work at the moment, though - which gives you plenty of time to research and improve your own skills.


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you, I'll look it up, and thank you for saying we are doing well. I feel we have a lot to prove as Labradoodle owners, and a lot to make up for. 

I really, really, want to do the best by Ruff, and well trained dogs are happier and get out to more places and seem to have a better time overall so training it is!

Thanks again!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

_Click for Joy_ is a really fun and easy one to follow, too. You're right in that there are SO many videos it's hard to know which ones are the best to watch!

You have accomplished a lot already; have fun with it! Good luck!

--Q


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

There are some awesome clubs and trainers up in chch (I'm down in dunners; hi!) that I can hunt down the contact details for if you're interested? Or check out the NZKC website as it should list the obedience clubs around your area, contact them and let them know what you're after and if they can't provide it, they should be able to help point you in the right direction!!! I know there are great trainers up there as they generally travel down here to obedience shows and do well! I also know a lot who went along to the Kamal Fernadez seminar when it was down here, and he's a positive trainer so will have taken more on board with his ideas too... I'm talking from a competitive obedience aspect, but it doens't mean you have to do competitive obedience under them at all, it's just that most of the good trainers do compete too! lol!!

Keep warm in the snow... brr!


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi flying duster.

I have found a club in Marshlands, not too far away and to the North of the city, so presumedly not too badly affected. They have a puppy course starting 4th August. They suggest only giving your dog half its tea before class and arrive with a bag of yummy treats (not dry biscuits) so I am assuming positive techniques here! I have a registration form, so I will get that sent back and we'll give it a go.

Snow! We live on the each and it never snows here! yesterday we were walking through a foot of snow actually ON the beach. The boys took cross country skis. Ruff thought it was wonderful, he was pouncing, and rolling, he had a ball.
Today it has all frozen solid, so I hope people are safe and sensible in their cars. We don't need to go anywhere as hubby is a teacher, so it is the holidays for him and son. I work from home, so I have been able to enjoy it too.
I am dreading it melting though, what with no stormwater drains working and silt, mud and liquefaction everywhere, this is not going to be so pretty in a few hours. The river will probably spill over again, at least the tides are not too high at the moment.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Karen Pryors books, and there are a couple of really good trainers on Youtube that have training vids for clicker training ... Kikopup and Tab289.

Have you tried "100 things to do with a box"? It's great fun.

Take an empty cardboard box. Size doesn't really matter. Set it on the floor. Then start clicking and treating for anything, ANYTHING the puppy does with the box. Puppy sniffs the box? C/T. Puppy noses the box? C/T. Puppy paws the box? C/T. Puppy chews on the box? C/T.

Watching the light go on for the puppy ... "Hey! Cool! I can make the human dispense treats at will!!" ... is vastly entertaining :smile:.

We still play this one sometimes, as it amuses both of us.


----------

